# FOTOS DE CIUDADES CHILENAS!!! (Santiago II reloaded)



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Amigos del Perú,
Antes que todo debo agradecerles la buena acogida que tuvo el thread "Santiago de Chile" por parte de todos ustedes, lamentablemente dicho thread quedo sobrecargado por ende esta muyyy pesado.
Bueno entonces,
A petición del publico se abre un nuevo thread, Santiago de Chile II! y se viene recargado!

Un abrazo para todos..

Cristobal


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Estas imagenes corresponden al Santiago antiguo de principios del siglo XX, espero les guste, son una reliquea coleccionada por la empresa chilena de electricidad llamada Chilectra.
Espero les guste, a mi me encantarón  

*La Moneda*









*Estación Bustamante(ya desaparecida)*









*Fuente ALemana(Parque Forestal)*









*Cerro Santa Lucia*









*Catedral de Santiago*









*Iglesia de Las Carmelitas(desaparecida)*









*calle Nueva York*








*
Club de La Union*









*calle Nueva York*









*Edificio Intendencia.*









*Escuela Ingenieria Universidad de CHile * 









*Calle Bandera*









*Calle COmpañia*









*Casa de Bello*


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

simpático thread, han tenido más acogida acá las fotos de Stgo que en el propio foro chileno, las últimas fotos de la Belle Epoque Santiaguina son buenisimas. 

voy a ver si aporto con fotos yo.. voy a reflotar fotos mias, de Bellas Artes, Lastarria y Forestal en gral.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

wow!! las fotos estan buenísimas!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

So fast ah!!!!!


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Gracias Carlos_"U"!, a mi cuando las vi tambien me gustarón muchisimo.

Saludos


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

que barbaridad que la mayoría de esos edificios realmente lindos, como la estación bustamante y aquel palacio en la esquina atrás del tranvía hayan desaparecido!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajajaja! Que buena! xD! Se viene con todo la 2da edición


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buienas fotosss, Siempre me llamo la atencion la capital Chilena, sus edificios son hermosos.


----------



## GALAXY 2000 (Jun 6, 2006)

Muy bueno el thread de Santiago del siglo XX.


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

Aca va denuevo:








quizas despues me mande mas pics...gracias vecino.


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

NIEVE, NIEVE!!!
(sacadas de un thread argentino)


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
Esas tomas están demasiado buenas! Gracias por mostrarlas en nuestro foro.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy hermoso el santiago de antaño ! Debe haber gozado de los mas bellos cityscapes en esos años combinando solo edificios historicos con el fondo montañoso, alucinante !


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Esa cadena de montañas nevadas son majestuosas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Santiago tiene una elegancia muy especial. Y ese entorno natural le da un aire único entre las grandes capitales latinoamericanas.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Hermosas fotos. Que bella esa epoca con gente elegante y las calles con esos carros. Wow. Bellas...


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Aca un link de una telenovela chilena con imagenes del barrio el golf de Santiago!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh1J3cn86x0&search=Destinos Cruzados TVN


Panoramicas del barrio el Golf de Santiago.

















[/













edificio CCU en construccion


donde está la grua se construye el Territoria 3000


este es un hotel ya bastante avanzado 


estos edificios residenciales estan casi listos


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Aqui encontre otras fotos correspondientes a el Club Hipico de Santiago


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

SilverChair said:


>


Voy a suponer que eso es niebla 

Y sobre el club hípico... Está bueno, le veo un aire al de Bs As


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

si, las de silvernet estan muy buenas, barrios jamas visto en el forrrro peruano. creo que con este post los liberamos de la pagina anterior, que esta quedando pesadita. preparense hermanos peruanos.....


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Seh, pero aún no pasan ;D


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Les presento un barrio residencial de Santiago poniente. El primero es el sector conocido como Barrio Brasil. El nombre viene de la Plaza Brasil, no de una gran poblacion de brasileiros. Luego viene un barrio como a 1km mas al este del Barrio Brasil. 

Las fotos fueron tomadas por el forista chileno *Silvernet2* y recientemente puestas en el foro chileno. pueden visitar su thread original:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382306

el autor, *Silvernet2*, tambien los invita a ver el resto de las fotos aqui:
http://public.fotki.com/silvernet2/santiago_de_chile/barrios_antiguos_2/

En el segundo set tambien puse algunas fotos tomadas por mi en el 2003. Debo agregar que el segundo barrio era donde vivia mi familia antes de emigrar a Gringolandia.

Lo que les puedo contar en terminos generales es que este sector era donde vivia la clase media-alta y alta a comienzo del siglo XX, antes de que emigraran hacia el oriente, a sectores como Providencia, Las Condes, y mas alla. Ha estado descuidada hasta estos ultimos años. Ahora esta emergiendo como un sector de profesionales jovenes y estudiantes. Si alguien sabe mas, les invito a comentar.

Espero les gusten estas fotos del barrio Brasil



























































































































































































*Silvernet2 * dice del esta segunda coleccion:

*"Siguiendo con mis thread de fotos de Santiago, acá coloco algunas que tengo guardadas de Santiago Poniente.
Bueno Este Barrio está ubicada entre huerfanos y compañía y entre Esperanza y Libertad"*

pueden ver el thread original aqui:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381925




























































































[/QUOTE]


*Estas fotos fueron tomadas por mi en junio 2003. Es la cuadra donde vivia en Santiago.*

mirando hacia el oeste en calle Compañia. se ven los andes al fondo. a la derecha esta la entrada a la calle Hurtado Rodriguez









hacia el sur, Hurtado Rodriguez y Compañia









la cuadra donde vivia en santiago.


















:cheer: *!Esta era mi casa!* :cheer: 









mirando hacia el oeste, Hurtado Rodriguez y...? Libertad? Agustinas? Huerfanos?









Hutado Rodriguez otra vez.


















mirando hacia el este, en direccion de la Quinta Normal, Compañia









mirando hacia el oriente, Compañia


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bellisimo ese barrio Brazil de la Capital Mapocha, no lo conocí cuando estuvé por ahi, desafortunamente pero me imaguino, q es muy lindo, una cosa q si me voy dando cuenta, es q, como siempre, hay dos Chiles, dos Peru's, hablan nuestros vecinos Chilenos un Españolito muy lindo, suave amoroso, de la clase media o alta, valla que es de la clase privileguiada, y el resto?. me hace acordar a mi pais el Perú, no se, es como q es igualito al de nosotros, la clase alta y media siempre se impone, y el resto tiene q esperar a q la educación de calidad les llegue? igualito a nosotros los Peruanos, cruza nomas esa frontera, y puedes perder no solo las piernas o brazos, hasta cuando? ojala despertemos a eso, a una sola Sudamerica, unida con base, y en familia.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chicos y q tal si le cambiamos el nombre a este thread y le ponemos CIUDADES CHILENAS, y ponen fotos de otras regiones, la serena, isla negra (la casa de Neruda) sería interesante...

Gracias


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Chicos y q tal si le cambiamos el nombre a este thread y le ponemos CIUDADES CHILENAS, y ponen fotos de otras regiones, la serena, isla negra (la casa de Neruda) sería interesante...
> 
> Gracias


100% de acuerdo, lo habia pensado y lo queria plantear, creo que es una buenisima forma para poder diversificar el thread, más allá que tengamos muchos más lúgares que mostrar de nuestra capital, es bueno que se muestren acá ciudades y pueblos que son desconocidos y que valen la pena conocer.

Yo voto que sí !


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Que publico?


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Una consulta, cual de los 2 foros sobre Santiago es el que va a quedar?, porque encuentro 2 con las mismas fotos. Me gustan mas las fotos en blanco y negro, imprimen una visión distinta a esta ciudad, no les parece?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si te fijas from Trujillo uno de los threads de Santiago està cerrado.

Ya poh Oscar, tenei mi venia..... pa que esto se pongai ma interesante poh jajajaja


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

gran idea lo de cambiarle el sentido al thread vane, mañana a las 20:00 hrs posteo unas fotos. saludos.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok Vane, parto inmediatamente.. con unas fotos que hace un tiempo subí al foro de Viña del Mar, son de excelente cálidad y no son pesadas, así que aqui estan.

espero que les gusten.

*
VIÑA DEL MAR, La Ciudad Jardín.
*
Viña - Miramar










Playa Acapulco









Las Luces de Viña, desde Reñaca.









Estadio Español - Recreo









Atardecer en la Av. Perú.









Viña - Palacio Presidencial / Castillo Wulff / Cap Ducal / Hotel Miramar









Plan de Viña del Mar









Otoño en la Ciudad Jardín.









Dunas de Reñaca









Palacio Yarur









Reñaca









Entrada al Palacio Presidencial









Panoramica









Av. San Martin - 1 Norte









Cap Ducal









Vitraeux Palacio Yarur









Reñaca 2006









Rompe Olas.. 









Panoramica









Muelle Vergara de noche









Castillo Wulff









ConCon









Higuerillas









Otra panoramica al plano de Viña desde Agua Santa.









Playa - 8 Norte









uuh hermoso..









Higuerillas de noche









Foto desde el puente que une el Mall Marina Arauco con el Viña Shopping









8 Norte - San Martin

















Reñaca


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

excelentes fotos de viña oscar, de pronto el mar se vuelve color turquesa.


----------



## ultrasiete (Aug 10, 2006)

Que buenas fotos. Viña se ve espectacular. El Barrio Brasil tiene una arquitectura muy similar a la de las calles de Madrid y otras ciudades europeas.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Oscar: gracias amigo por mostrar mi bella ciudad, Viña del Mar, cada día está más linda!  

Muchos Saludos


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

:eek2: :eek2: buenísimas las fotos!! q linda q es Viña, me encanta esa ciudad, es realmente hermosa  ... esos castillos :drool: 

esta fotos esta me gusta mucho


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

^^ 

Esos son los edificios de Cochoa, en Reñaca, y el cerro que ves al fondo es el cerro La Campana, que queda en la Cordillera de la Costa.

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

ENTREN A VER ESTA ULTIMAS FOTOS DE SANTIAGO ESTAN PADRISIMAS!! 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383956
by claglieri


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*Aunque pequeñas , Santiago y Viña estan lindas...*

bastante pintorescas ciudades , de una arquitecutra bastante sobria y a su vez uniforme , con un clima tan soleado y con vistas a la cordillera tan bonitas y a veces cuando está nublado parece Londres , o una ciudad Suiza,
esto solo en la zona del barrio alto , en general Stgo.está
muy bien y creciendo bastante.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me encanta esta foto.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

ese es el Castillo Wulff, Vane. 

En estos momentos esta siendo remodelado, creo que ahí funcionan las Oficinas del Departamento de Cultura de la Municipalidad de Viña.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

THX!!!!


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

friendLima said:


> bastante pintorescas ciudades , de una arquitecutra bastante sobria y a su vez uniforme , con un clima tan soleado y con vistas a la cordillera tan bonitas y a veces cuando está nublado parece Londres , o una ciudad Suiza,
> esto solo en la zona del barrio alto , en general Stgo.está
> muy bien y creciendo bastante.


Santiago no es una ciudad tan pequeñita. Tiene un monton de barrios que no son muy conocidos por ustedes, como La Florida, Puente Alto, San Bernardo, Macul, San Miguel, Independencia, etc, etc.
Viña si es pequeña, pero bastante compacta porque es una ciudad balneario pero hay muchos barrios que pertenecen a Viña pero estan en los cerros y que la mayoria de la gente sobretodo turistas no conocen porque lo mas conocido es la costanera y los lugares mas visitados, como las playas y sus alrededores.


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

Copihue said:


> Santiago no es una ciudad tan pequeñita. Tiene un monton de barrios que no son muy conocidos por ustedes, como La Florida, Puente Alto, San Bernardo, Macul, San Miguel, Independencia, etc, etc.
> Viña si es pequeña, pero bastante compacta porque es una ciudad balneario pero hay muchos barrios que pertenecen a Viña pero estan en los cerros y que la mayoria de la gente sobretodo turistas no conocen porque lo mas conocido es la costanera y los lugares mas visitados, como las playas y sus alrededores.


ayy copihue.. no le respondas si a friendlima le fascina provocar con eso.. si le respondes lo haces feliz.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Copihue como te digo en mi post , Santiago ha crecido bastante que ahora tiene area similares a las de Lima o Bogota , teniendo segun datos oficiales
un par de millones menos de habitantes.De allì y tal vez sea apreciaciòn mìa,
aunque lo he corroborado con muchos que conocen Stgo., que su parte centrica parece mas chica que otras ciudades o capitales, y puede que tenga asidero mi apreciaciòn en el hecho que las tres plazas principales de Lima son bastante grandes , de las que estan en el centro , San Martìn , Plaza de Armas , Grau y aun mas con Bolognesi y Dos de Mayo , que en general creo
que Lima tiene uno de los centros mas grandes, felizmente mucho en recuperaciòn.Entonces eso dà como impresion eso.Ahora conozco mucho de los sectores de Stgo. y hay mucho suburbio que està rodeado por areas semi rurales , algo parecido como sucede en nuestra Arequipa que se funden la campiña y la ciudad.Bueno eso son solo apreciaciones espero que no lo tomen a mal.


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

OscarSCL said:


> Uhmm si y no.
> 
> Hay sectores y edificios que tienen unos departamentos carísimos, incluso más caros que en Las Condes, Vitacura o Providencia, pero en gral últimamente con la llegada de nuevos proyectos y mucha población joven ( principalmente homosexuales, ratificando el mote de barrio gay friendly) la demanda es mayor y los precios estan más accesibles.
> 
> ...


Oscar, los precios en esa zona (barrio Bellas artes), no han bajado, al contrario los edificios tradicionales de las calles José Miguel de la Barra, Ismael Valdes Vergara, etc... HAN AUMENTADO SU PLUSVALÍA, llegando a haber deptos que la renta sale $700.000 o mas (US$ 1.500)
todo esto impulsado por los nuevos proyectos cercanos.
Los precios superan por mucho el valor promedio de los sectores de Providencia y Las condes.
Vamos bien hasta ahí.

Pero te equivocas al decir que la gente que llega ahí es principalmente homosexual, la gente que llega principalmente a esa zona es gente común y corriente (matrimonios jovenes es lo que mas se ve, o personas de la tercera edad).
Y decir que ese barrio está considerado barrio gay es una soberana boludes. Viven homosexuales en el sector como en todas partes, quizá mas que el promedio de otras zonas por la cercanía al museo, pero mas que nada de José miguel de la Barra hacia el poniente, pero está muy lejos de ser una especie de "San Francisco chileno".
Ese barrio tiene residentes principalmente altos acádemicos, politicos, artistas, arquitectos, etc... pero catalogarlo como barrio "gay friendly" es simplemente producto de tu imaginacion, te lo digo porque conozco hace mucho ese barrio.


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

Chalaco said:


> Ahorita en Santiago cual es la zona gay?


No hay una zona declarada gay como si de barrio chino se tratara, ni siquiera hay un barrio rojo. Este país es muy conservador aún.

La gente que llega al barrio del Museo Bellas Artes, mas que gay o etero (no se de ghetos sexuales), lo que si se, es que es gente con harto $$$.

No se... está todo repartido, pasa lo mismo con las colectividades extranjeras.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

foster said:


> Oscar, los precios en esa zona (barrio Bellas artes), no han bajado, al contrario los edificios tradicionales de las calles José Miguel de la Barra, Ismael Valdes Vergara, etc... HAN AUMENTADO SU PLUSVALÍA, llegando a haber deptos que la renta sale $700.000 o mas (US$ 1.500)
> todo esto impulsado por los nuevos proyectos cercanos.
> Los precios superan por mucho el valor promedio de los sectores de Providencia y Las condes.
> Vamos bien hasta ahí.
> ...


A ver, vamos por parte, lo digo por conocimiento de causa, no hablo de ventas de departamento, aúnque podriamos hablar ya que los nuevos proyectos en algunos casos son bastante más baratos que los edificios antiguos, por razones obvias claro esta, espacio, belleza, historia y otras yerbas, tengo una conocida que tiene en venta varios deptos ahí, algunos antiguos y otros nuevos, los primeros bastante más caros que los últimos.

Tengo por lo menos 5 amigos que viven ahí, y sus arriendos son normalitos, incluso algunos bastante baratos y en lugares bien principales, como Merced, Monjitas e incluso en José Miguel de la Barra que suele ser má caro, en Ismael Vergara Valdes es otro cuento, es como una isla en el propio barrio, dónde los precios son carísimos, te doy la razón.

Sobre el mote de barrio "gay friendly" no lo inventé yo, ni es parte de mi imaginación amigo, es un hecho, reconocido por los mismos habitantes del barrio, comerciantes que en muchos casos le han dado una vuelta a sus negocios para captar público gay, es el caso de los cafés, bares y restaurantes, promoviendose dentro del circuito de lúgares para público Homosexual, puedes verlo en cualquier web destinada a este segmento, dónde el lúgar esta catagolado como un punto de encuentro por excelencia en Santiago, quizás no manejes la info. ni te hayas percatado.

El propio MOVILH, tiene un proyecto con la Municipalidad de Santiago para reconocer al barrio como tal, gay-friendly.

Cúalquiera que circula constantemente por él lo podrá notar, se respira mucha más tolerancia y el tema es bastante más abierto que en el resto de la ciudad.

Hace poco leí, sino me equivoco en la revista de Vivienda y Decoración del Mercurio, un reportaje sobre el barrio y como en los últimos años, el principal segmento que ha llegado a vivir al barrio son jústamente homosexuales y matrimonios jovenes, tu mismo me estas dando la razón al decir que en promedio viven más gays ahí que en otro barrios de la ciudad, y no solo porq este el Museo cerca, ni porq exista una cantidad considerable de cafés, bares y demases, sino por lo cerca que se encuentra de Bellavista y toda la movida que ahí se genera, además de ser un lúgar céntrico y con buenos accesos, tambien en la misma publicación aparecian entrevistas a dueños de locales que hablaban del fenómeno.

Esta claro que tambien esta habitado por gente de diferentes tendencias y áreas, como artistas, politicos, intelectuales y adultos mayores que núnca se fueron del centro cuando gran parte de la aristocracia santiaguina del sector se mudó a Providencia o Las Condes, si tampoco hablo de un ghetto gay, y no lo comparaba con Castro ni Chueca.

Dentro del ambiente gay de Santiago se habla y mucho del barrio, y como se ha vuelto un lúgar predilecto para ir a vivir, hasta estoy pensando cambiarme de casa. 

Así que olvidate que es mi imaginación, porq o estamos todos locos o realmente es un fenomeno que se dió y se sigue dando.

Si no hay mucho que analizar sobre el titulo, el lúgar tiene oferta para público gay, y es mucho más abierto, dos puntos claves para que los propios homosexuales lo consideremos friendly, nada más que eso.

Saludos.


----------



## isadas (Feb 25, 2006)

Oscar tiene razon, las construcciones nuevas en el sector del Bellas Artes estan baratas e incluso cuentan con el subsidio de renovacion urbana. Lo tengo perfectamente claro porque espero comprar un departamento en el sector y mi presupuesto no da para extravagancias. Los edificios antiguos, por ejemplo los que rodean el parque, siempre han sido caros.
Con respecto al caracter "gay friendly", primero necesito hacer una acotacion importante, los homosexuales son personas comunes y corrientes, lo siento, pero ese comentario me parecio un poco ofensivo. Ademas, Oscar dijo claramente que era un sector gay-friendly, en ningun momento se hablo que fuera un sector exclusivamente para homosexuales.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

isadas said:


> Oscar tiene razon, las construcciones nuevas en el sector del Bellas Artes estan baratas e incluso cuentan con el subsidio de renovacion urbana. Lo tengo perfectamente claro porque espero comprar un departamento en el sector y mi presupuesto no da para extravagancias. Los edificios antiguos, por ejemplo los que rodean el parque, siempre han sido caros.
> Con respecto al caracter "gay friendly", primero necesito hacer una acotacion importante, los homosexuales son personas comunes y corrientes, lo siento, pero ese comentario me parecio un poco ofensivo. Ademas, Oscar dijo claramente que era un sector gay-friendly, en ningun momento se hablo que fuera un sector exclusivamente para homosexuales.


Si, tal cúal.. los precios de los deptos nuevos estan dentro de lo razonable, nosotros vimos uno en el Edificio Bellas Artes en Monjitas y estaba bastante bueno, claro que un poco más caro que en otro sectores del centro pero lejos de los precios de Las Condes o Vitacura, ni de cerca.

Y sobre los arriendos más o menos igual, hay algunos que son extremedamente caros, y otros.. normales.

Sobre el tema de que si es gay friendly o no, quizás foster me mal entendió o yo me mal expresé, pero jamás hablé de un ghetto sino simplemente que era un barrio "amistoso" y con un oferta teledigirida potente


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

friendLima said:


> Copihue como te digo en mi post , *Santiago ha crecido bastante que ahora tiene area similares a las de Lima o Bogota* , teniendo segun datos oficiales
> un par de millones menos de habitantes.De allì y tal vez sea apreciaciòn mìa,
> aunque lo he corroborado con muchos que conocen Stgo., que su parte centrica parece mas chica que otras ciudades o capitales, y puede que tenga asidero mi apreciaciòn en el hecho que las tres plazas principales de Lima son bastante grandes , de las que estan en el centro , San Martìn , Plaza de Armas , Grau y aun mas con Bolognesi y Dos de Mayo , que en general creo
> que Lima tiene uno de los centros mas grandes, felizmente mucho en recuperaciòn.Entonces eso dà como impresion eso.Ahora conozco mucho de los sectores de Stgo. y hay mucho suburbio que està rodeado por areas semi rurales , algo parecido como sucede en nuestra Arequipa que se funden la campiña y la ciudad.Bueno eso son solo apreciaciones espero que no lo tomen a mal.


Osea llegamos al nivel de Lima y Bogota??? yo pense que lo habiamos pasado hace ya varios años.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

:doh:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se ve muy bien Santiago. Creo que, tomando como referencia los distritos limeños, Santiago es en promedio un Jesús María y Lima un Breña.
Las diferencias en el grado de desarrollo urbano son evidentes (sin contar, claro, nuestro centro histórico, que no tiene comparación) . 
Pero ya los alcanzaremos.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Se ve muy bien Santiago. Creo que, tomando como referencia los distritos limeños, Santiago es en promedio un Jesús María y Lima un Breña.
> Las diferencias en el grado de desarrollo urbano son evidentes (sin contar, claro, nuestro centro histórico, que no tiene comparación) .
> Pero ya los alcanzaremos.


Ahm, yo quede igual ;P no sé como es Jesus Maria ni Breña. XD


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jesús María es un buen barrio, aunque no está a la altura de Miraflores ni San Isidro. Breña, por otro lado, es un barrio más popular, un poco caótico pero pujante.
Ojo que estoy hablando de promedio. Obviamente que tanto en Santiago como en Lima hay grandes diferencias entre zonas. 
Además, ésta es simplemente una opinión personal, y algo a la volada.
No sé qué pensarán los demás.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Bueno, ya que este es un thread de ciudades Chilenas y ya hemos visto Santiago y Viña del Mar, vamos con una tercera?  pensaran que pondre fotos de ciudades más conocidas como Valparaiso, La Serena o Antofagasta, pero no...

Claramente voy a hacer un homenaje XD porq es una ciudad un poco subestimada en Chile, pero que a mi me gusta, sobre todo porq ha crecido mucho en los últimos años, quizás uds. amigos peruanos no han visto fotos de ella y puede ser q varios ni siquiera la han escuchado nombrar, bueno.. ahora se las presento, es la Capital de la Región de la Araucania, la tierra mapuche por excelencia, es una mezcla espectacular de Urbe con un entorno natural maravilloso, es el centro Comercial, Politico y Cultural de la zona, a poco más de una hora estan los destinos turisticos de Villarrica y Pucón.

Estas fotos las saqué de los threads realizados por la Armada Temuquense, así que gracias a ellos.


*
Temuco, Región de la Araucania*

Zona Centro.

Torre Campanario, la más alta de la ciudad.
































































Bueno acá fotos de la zona más modera de la ciudad, principalmente la Av. Alemania que es donde se presentan la mayor partes de los proyectos de edificios y otras yerbas, ahí que los foristas temuquenses no vayan guiando, yo la verdad poco conozco .




























































































Estación de Trenes de Temuco.









Juzgados









Mall Mirage









Algunas zonas residenciales de casas.



























Portal Temuco, el centro comercial más grande de la ciudad ( acá hay un complejo de MovieLand)










algunas zonas de la Av. Alemania.



























Hote Terraverde, sector del Cerro Ñielol.









Una panóramica del Centro de la ciudad, desde el cerro.



























barrio que rodea al Portal Temuco





























Bueno, eso por ahora, espero que les haya gustado esta verde y hermosa ciudad del Sur de Chile.


gracias a mi compatriotas temuquenses espero haberle hecho honor a la ciudad con la selección de fotos, saludos a claudio, Godric, Vito Pastorini, Callejon.. etc!


Un abrazo peruanos.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

claudio me va a matar, pero tenía razón al decir que temuco era más lindo que antofa!!!!!!!!!!
realmente la ciudad está bastante linda. deberían poner estas fotos en el internacional.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Mira que interesante arquitectura!!!!! clara influencia alemana. Está bastante bien muy europea en varias de sus construcciones.. Es una bella ciudad


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Mira que interesante arquitectura!!!!! clara influencia alemana. Está bastante bien muy europea en varias de sus construcciones.. Es una bella ciudad



Gracias por tus comentarios Vane de Rosas, tienes buena apreciación ya que Temuco fué una de las ciudades sureñas colonizada por alemanes y su influencia también se vé en la construción, aqui van algunas imagenes mas,

por cierto, ultimamente estan llegando muchos compatriotas tuyos a vivir a nuestra ciudad

saludos 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=360599

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8635589&postcount=193

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379273

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9445591&postcount=1


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ya había visto algunas fotos de Temuco pero no me canso de decir que es una bonita ciudad... Se ve muy tranquila y sus edificios están geniales.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

claudio2006 said:


> Gracias por tus comentarios Vane de Rosas, tienes buena apreciación ya que Temuco fué una de las ciudades sureñas colonizada por alemanes y su influencia también se vé en la construción, aqui van algunas imagenes mas,
> 
> por cierto, ultimamente estan llegando muchos compatriotas tuyos a vivir a nuestra ciudad
> 
> ...


Mas interesante todavìa!!! y a que se debe esta migraciòn???? el clima parece agradable por las fotos... En realidad me ha gustado mucho, gracias por los links


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Mas interesante todavìa!!! y a que se debe esta migraciòn???? el clima parece agradable por las fotos... En realidad me ha gustado mucho, gracias por los links


Bueno, comunmente la migración peruana se daba desde el norte llegando hasta Santiago, pero ultimamente han llegado varios compatriotas tuyos al sur quizás viendo nuevas expectativas laborales, seguridad, etc...los que conozco estan bastante conformes en su estadía, en todo caso Temuco es muy marcado en sus estaciones climáticas, en el invierno es lluvioso, en otoño es muy frio, en primavera de todo, y en verano bastante caluroso

Saludos y a tu disposición


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Ya había visto algunas fotos de Temuco pero no me canso de decir que es una bonita ciudad... Se ve muy tranquila y sus edificios están geniales.


Gracias por tus palabras YibrailMizrahi, el verde se nota bastante en nuestro sur, y en esta región comienzan los lagos, y sus rios son abundantes y limpios en general, los volcanes son otra atracción turística, en fín,... quedan invitados para conocer esta hermosa región.

Saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonito es Temuco, me ha sorprendido y parece mejor lugar que las demas ciudades incluso q santiago misma, tiene aires de ciduad pequeña y apacible ideal para vivir !


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> que bonito es Temuco, me ha sorprendido y parece mejor lugar que las demas ciudades incluso q santiago misma, tiene aires de ciduad pequeña y apacible ideal para vivir !


Hola skyperu34, sabes, no es por ser presumidos, pero es verdad, las ciudades del sur son agradables, hermosas y acogedoras, siempre se habla de Santiago al norte, pero Chile existe también al sur, el maravilloso sur....es mas, de Temuco al sur es como otro país, hasta la arquitectura y hospitalidad es diferente ....jajajaja suena a fanatismo, pero vale...

saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

y donde son mas acogedores y amables: en el sur, centro o norte????


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

*¡¡Pero en el "sure" porsupuesto!!*, en todo, en amistad, en trabajo, en asados y comilonas con los amigos, ..........:drunk: ......¿has escuchado la canción que dice "para hacer bien el amor hay que venir al sur...lalalalalala" :banana: :carrot: jajajaja...

(aunque se enojen los nortinos :bash: glupss....) 


saludos


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

es verdad claudio2006, en el sur la gente es mas relajada, tiene mas tiempo y vive en pro del turismo y el acojo de los visitantes.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Vamos pa´l surrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

WOW........ k ciudad pa mas hermooooosA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

El sur de Chile es lo más hermoso que tenemos, sin desmerecer, por supuesto la belleza en otras zonas del país, por supuesto.


Muchos Saludos.


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Vamos pa´l surrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


¡¡¡¡PERO SEAN TODOS USTEDES BIENVENIDOS!!!!

LOS ESPERAMOS CON HARTO CARIÑO :weirdo: 









Notita (letra chica): Pero eso sí, traigan platita :lol:

sALUDOS


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Bueno si aqui van las fotos de las ciudades chilenas..queria dejar estas fotitos de Valparaiso, una de las ciudades mas lindas de Chile


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Siempre tan mágico Valparaíso, nuestra ciudad-patrimonio, un regalo de Chile al Mundo.


Muchos Saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que increible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yo estuve sentada en ese parquecito que se ve en la foto.. cansada por la caminata... Valparaiso es muy bonita y atractiva por el tipo de arquitectura que tiene... 

Uyy ya me dieron ganas de una merluza frita!!!!!!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

chita que es lindo valparaíso.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> *chita* que es lindo valparaíso.


La mona de tarzan????????? por cierto... ya no soporto que me pongas los cachos con todas las foristas... creo que voy a tener que dar por terminada nuestra relaciòn....el anillo lo mando por DHL

gu vai


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

jajajajajajaja, mona de tarzán??, "chita"??, no sera "Terk"? xD. en fin, ¿¿que pasó con unas fotos de "lastarria" qe oscarSCL posteó en este mismo thread??. SE PODRIAN POSTEAR DE NUEVO ESAS FOTOS!!, ESTABAN BUENAS. por que habian unas que no aparecian en el thread "Lastarria 100% recomendable". saludos!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Valpo es una ciudad hermosa! Habia visto una foto igualita a esa donde se ve el parquecito pero con unas se~oras tomando cafe desde ese balcon con el piso que parece damero. Desde ahi que ganas me dieron por algun dia ir y tomar cafe o algo ahi.  VALPO es hermosa!


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

voy a buscar mas fotos de valparaiso para ponerlas


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)




----------

